# Trip to Southwick's Wild Animal Farm



## DaveDragon (Aug 15, 2008)

Southwick's Wild Animal Farm is located in Mendon, MA. 

http://www.southwickszoo.com/

Member teguazul77 works there. We talked at great length about reptiles and how much of the zoo's displays he's built. He's done a great job. This zoo is highly recommended, one of the best I've seen. Thanks Levi for all you've done.







Two of our kids on the elephant ride.















Nice waterfall.





Tigers










Daughter on carving.





Baboon





Some kind of Deer?





Chimps sitting in a down pour!





Rhino





Camels





Giraffes





Kids messing around. The boy is actually 2 years older than the girl even though he weighs twice as much and is much bigger.





All 3 kids! Do the shirts look familiar???





Fountain with Flamingo





Porcupine?





Elephant Show




















Cool bird





And of course, the gift shop










Thanks for looking.


----------



## AB^ (Aug 16, 2008)

Looks fun, but umm.... where's the reptiles??? :shock:


----------



## angelrose (Aug 16, 2008)

awesome, awesome pics ! thank you. that's as close to a zoo as I am going to get this summer.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 16, 2008)

AB^ said:


> Looks fun, but umm.... where's the reptiles??? :shock:


It was late when I posted the thread and I didn't finish.

They had a few reptiles, but they were just the common stuff you normally see. Columbian RTB, Ball Python, Bearded Dragon, Dumeril Boa, Leopard Gecko, etc. Mostly rescues. They do have a few in outside window displays on the side of a building for a few snakes. A couple of Carpets, Burm, Rock.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 16, 2008)

angelrose said:


> awesome, awesome pics ! thank you. that's as close to a zoo as I am going to get this summer.


We went to Claws 'n Paws (in PA) a couple of weeks ago. Don't waste your money, the Southwick Zoo is MUCH better! We also went to Reptiland (in Allenwood PA) which was very good.


----------



## DZLife (Aug 17, 2008)

They do a really great job with their upkeep of that zoo! It also looks like it isn't as commercialized as most I've been too...looks like fun! Oh, and I'm with Kevin when I ask, "Yeah, where ARE the reptiles? You can't have a zoo without some nifty scalies!"


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 17, 2008)

DZLife said:


> Oh, and I'm with Kevin when I ask, "Yeah, where ARE the reptiles? You can't have a zoo without some nifty scalies!"


They didn't have much out of the ordinary.

BUT!!! I forgot to mention!! They bought a pair of Bobby's Extremes!! They are being raised by Levi and they'll be at the zoo when they get a setup built.


----------



## dorton (Aug 18, 2008)

Very cool, looks like a good time for all.
Awesome about the tegus too.


----------

